
Phrase - belvi
https://github.com/KingsMentor/Phrase
======
belvi
Phrase provides a way to translate user-generated content to a desired target
language using different translation engines or options of your choice.

Phrase was built to remove the constraint of having to use one translation
engine in your application. It helps Android developers leverage the strength
of different translation engines while giving the best experience to Users.

This library was inspired by how twitter handles in-app content translation.

